# Defective d5100 LCD screen?



## suavisimo (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi everybody, just picked up the D5100 and it's a great camera. Been trying to get used to the camera when I noticed that when I articulate the screen the pics and menus are all upside down. I tried looking for a solution in the settings but couldn't come up with anything. I was wondering if anyone else had this problem. I already upgraded the FW again but no luck. I attached some pics to show what I mean. Thanks for any help in advance...


----------



## KmH (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks like it's time to send the camera off for a warranty repair or a return.


----------



## suavisimo (Mar 24, 2012)

KmH said:


> Looks like it's time to send the camera off for a warranty repair or a return.



Thanks KmH, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## shady195 (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't have it handy but the screen auto rotates when you turn the camera/tilt the LCD etc, in the advaned menu (pencil) im pretty sure there is a setting to lock the LCD screen orientation. That may have been set by accident.


----------



## suavisimo (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks shady, the screen actually does orientates itself when I flip it and such but it never does it when I have the screen the way it looks in the pics. It's always upside down. I already returned it and getting the D7000 instead


----------



## shady195 (Mar 27, 2012)

suavisimo said:


> Thanks shady, the screen actually does orientates itself when I flip it and such but it never does it when I have the screen the way it looks in the pics. It's always upside down. I already returned it and getting the D7000 instead



You will be quite happy with that D7000, while they take technically the same quality picture.. all those extra knobbies really do come in handy


----------



## Mrgiggls (Mar 27, 2012)

suavisimo said:


> Thanks shady, the screen actually does orientates itself when I flip it and such but it never does it when I have the screen the way it looks in the pics. It's always upside down. I already returned it and getting the D7000 instead




Yep....never miss an opportunity to justify an upgrade! 

Seriously though...good call...I've never much cared for bodies with articulating monitors.


----------

